

Finding bugs in SQLite, the easy way - wila
http://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2015/04/finding-bugs-in-sqlite-easy-way.html

======
wila
Was already posted an hour earlier. See here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9376391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9376391)

